# Mildly annoying smell...



## shallbe (Jan 16, 2012)

I know dogs smell. Regular dog smell doesn't bother me.

I've read a few places that cockers have a problem with smell.

Tweed has a smell. He is a cocker mix. It is covered up by the perfume they put on him at the groomer's for a week or so after grooming, but then it starts to increase and become noticeable. Most of the time it is not horrible, but he would be a more pleasant doggie to be around if he didn't have it.

I have tried to locate it's source. When he is groomed, we ask them to leave his beard and ears and topknot except just trimming them (we like his lion-headed look, and his dreadlock look when it's almost time for grooming again!). I have sniffed all over his body and can't find the source, but I think it might be either his breath or just his general face area. He doesn't seem to have any skin problems.

I clean his eye discharge about once a week, or more often if he is playing in dirt and getting it gooped up. When I do this, I also take a dog cleaning wipe and clean his beard and face. It seems to help for a day or so. His ears are clear.

Any thoughts on what this might be and how I can make it more pleasant for us to be around?

shallbe


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

what are you feeding him? sometimes dogs have to be groomed from the inside out.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Do the groomers have to express his anal sacs when he is groomed? Sassy licked the area and got the lovely smell all over her body and it made her breath bad as well.

How are his teeth? I think Ginger's slight bad breath is gone now that her rotten carnassial has been removed.


----------



## shallbe (Jan 16, 2012)

The groomers do express anal sacs as part of the service. I never thought about him licking something nasty and then that being the smell...which is silly, because he licks stuff all the time.

Last visit to the vet we were told his teeth are great.

I am feeding Purina from the grocery store. I tried to switch both dogs to a better brand, but they hated it. They've been on the Purina for a long time, so I supposed they like what they are used to.

Thanks for the ideas. Maybe I will get him something for bad breath and just keep his beard washed.

But...what DO the groomers use on dogs? Is it available to pet owners? Can one use essential oils on dogs?
shallbe


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

What happens if you give him a bath? Even Sassy smelled okay for a while after a bath, took a while for her self grooming to build up into a good stink I suppose.

Cheap foods like Purina can encourage a smell as well. I never fed my dogs Purina and never noticed any improvement in smell between Iams, Science Diet and Natural Balance but others have noticed dogs not being greasy and such after moving from the cheap stuff to something with named meats, fewer grains and plant proteins and such.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

In my experience working at a groomer, Cockers (or dogs that are mostly Cocker) smell really bad. It is usually related to ear infections, bad skin and an oily greasy coat in general. If your dog has a beard, those can easily smell bad too. I would try a better food and see if that helps. Make sure to check that it isn't coming from the ears as well.


----------



## shallbe (Jan 16, 2012)

Kathyy; as I mentioned, if he is given a bath, the smell is gone for as much as a week.

ForTheLoveOfDogs; it is not coming from the ears--I check frequently, and the groomer cleans his ears.

Thanks for the ideas everyone.

Right now what is working is to use the dog wipes on his face and beard when I clean his eyes. I'll see if that continues to keep him smelling nice.

shallbe


----------

